# What HDTV gives you the most bang for your buck?



## jacag04

Tax check season is right around the corner and I want to FINALLY plunge into the HD realm I've been missing out on. There are so many varieties/brands/prices out there I'm totally lost. I want a great quality LCD HDTV at the same time don't want to spend an arm and a leg on it. If anybody could answer any of the following ?s I would appreciate it:

1. I have my heart set on a 1080p but is there that much difference from a 1080i and/or 720p? I would say the extra money is worth it if there is a noticeable difference in PQ.

2. I like the brightness of LCD but Should I consider plasma? Is there any other advantage to going with a plasma other than the depth or lack there of?

3. I would like to spend as little as possible and get a TV with PQ hopefully close to the top. What brand or model would meet that criteria? I have my heart set on a Sony but I see Vizios are much cheaper. Again, PQ would be my deciding factor. 

4. Is durability and reliability and issue with HDTVs? How necessary is a protection plan? If very necessary, how many years?

5. What's the best way to get a deal on a HDTV? Should I wait for a sale at Best Buy or Frye's.... or try to talk the salesman down at another store like HH Gregg? 


Thanks for taking the time to read my post, have a nice day


----------



## Upstream

I can't answer what is best, since it could be different for each person.

I've narrowed my choices to Sony or Panasonic LCD.

I went with LCD over plasma because I will be placing the TV in a room with a lot of windows along one wall, and I've been led to believe that LCD has less glare than plasma.

I've selected Sony and Panasonic because of reputation for quality, high ratings by various rating organizations.

I like Panasonic because the price is a bit lower. I like Sony because it has some specific features I'm looking for (specifically input connections and overall box dimensions). Also, the Sony Bravia XBR has some advanced motion processing, which sounds great, but I'm not sure if I need it.


----------



## machavez00

Don't over look DLP sets. They are the only sets that are true native 720p/1080p. 1080p is is best for sets that are over 50". For a 46" set like my Samsung, 720p is fine. Some of the newer sets are powered by LED lights rather than a bulb. A 50" Samsung 720p can be bought for around $1K at Costco or Sam's; a 50" 1080p is slightly more. 50" is the border line where you may begin to see the benefit of 1080p. With a 60" set definitely go 1080p. Samsung makes only 1080p sets over 56"


----------



## richall01

Olevia 42' 1080p if you want a good set around $1,000. Stay away from Proscan, Vizo looks good at first. But some have needed repair in about a year.
1080p if you want a Blue Ray DVD or.... or what's the name of the other one. 
1080p is a must if you want a PS 3.


----------



## Drew2k

I'm a big fan of LG. Their newer TVs have incredible contrast ratios (8,000:1 or 10,000:1) and incredibly rich, deep color.

The LGs have lots of screen selection modes (aspect ratio) and very importantly to me, cleanly pass audio over Optical/digital out, even when the audio is input to the TV via HDMI. (I had and returned two Samsung models that wouldn't pass audio in this situation.)

Here's their TV page: http://us.lge.com/products/category/list/tv|audio|video.jhtml

Attached are two spec sheets for LCD models I'm currently looking at ... 
LG 47LBX and LG 52lbx

Here is LG's LCD comparison chart.

Here is LG's Plasma comparison chart.

One of the other nice things about LG is you can download the full user manual and REALLY check out what they offer ... before you buy.


----------



## Steve H

richall01 said:


> Olevia 42' 1080p if you want a good set around $1,000. Stay away from Proscan, Vizo looks good at first. But some have needed repair in about a year.
> 1080p if you want a Blue Ray DVD or.... or what's the name of the other one.
> 1080p is a must if you want a PS 3.


What is you want to get an PS 3 and have 1080i ??????


----------



## davring

I went with LCD's because we have alot of windows in our S Fla home and they have a brighter picture with very little to no glare. LCD's are also more energy efficient; less electricy=less heat in an air conditioned house. The main thing to consider is what YOU think looks best. I have found it best over the years to stay away from lesser known/house brands.


----------



## chris0

Upstream said:


> I can't answer what is best, since it could be different for each person.
> 
> I've narrowed my choices to Sony or Panasonic LCD.
> 
> I went with LCD over plasma because I will be placing the TV in a room with a lot of windows along one wall, and I've been led to believe that LCD has less glare than plasma.
> 
> I've selected Sony and Panasonic because of reputation for quality, high ratings by various rating organizations.
> 
> I like Panasonic because the price is a bit lower. I like Sony because it has some specific features I'm looking for (specifically input connections and overall box dimensions). Also, the Sony Bravia XBR has some advanced motion processing, which sounds great, but I'm not sure if I need it.


I have a Panasonic pz700u plasma on a wall that's adjacent to another wall that has basically 16 feet of window facing the west. Glare isn't a problem. The only time I need to close the blinds is when the sun starts shining directly on the screen.

Best bang-for-the-buck: my vote is for the Panasonic pz700u series plasmas.

here are a couple of links with pics I took of the set...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12345978#post12345978
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11828980#post11828980

Edit: Some say they think the sets look dim in the showroom, but those pics are with Contrast at 17 out of 30 and Brightness at 12 out of 30


----------



## jacag04

machavez00 said:


> Don't over look DLP sets. They are the only sets that are true native 720p/1080p. 1080p is is best for sets that are over 50". For a 46" set like my Samsung, 720p is fine. Some of the newer sets are powered by LED lights rather than a bulb. A 50" Samsung 720p can be bought for around $1K at Costco or Sam's; a 50" 1080p is slightly more. 50" is the border line where you may begin to see the benefit of 1080p. With a 60" set definitely go 1080p. Samsung makes only 1080p sets over 56"


You're absolutely right, not being very well educated in this area I totally left out DLP. I will definitely consider one!


----------



## jacag04

Drew2k said:


> I'm a big fan of LG. Their newer TVs have incredible contrast ratios (8,000:1 or 10,000:1) and incredibly rich, deep color.
> 
> The LGs have lots of screen selection modes (aspect ratio) and very importantly to me, cleanly pass audio over Optical/digital out, even when the audio is input to the TV via HDMI. (I had and returned two Samsung models that wouldn't pass audio in this situation.)
> 
> Here's their TV page: http://us.lge.com/products/category/list/tv|audio|video.jhtml
> 
> Attached are two spec sheets for LCD models I'm currently looking at ...
> LG 47LBX and LG 52lbx
> 
> Here is LG's LCD comparison chart.
> 
> Here is LG's Plasma comparison chart.
> 
> One of the other nice things about LG is you can download the full user manual and REALLY check out what they offer ... before you buy.


You know I've seen the LG's at the store and they look fantastic, however there's no way I can afford one. Surely there is something out there cheaper that can hang with the LG ...is there? Is contrast ratio very important when shopping a TV?


----------



## sdicomp

jacag04 said:


> You're absolutely right, not being very well educated in this area I totally left out DLP. I will definitely consider one!


Definitely consider one! My Sammy is WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## raott

As a couple of others have said, if wall mounting is no issue, I would encourage you to look at DLP/LCOS units. For large sizes, they are by far the best 1080P bang for the buck. However, each technology has its own strength and weaknesses. For me, LCOS was the best overall value/quality combo.

The Sony A3000 series is the set that I have and has been reviewed very favorably at CNET.

The brick and mortar store prices are usually negotiable, I mentioned an online ad I saw to the HH Gregg salesman I was speaking to and told him if he could come close to that price, he had a deal. (To me having someone local if there was an issue was worth a couple extra bucks). He came within $100.


----------



## deweybroncos

I have been looking at the looking at the Sony Bravia XBR 3-4 models. I saw one hooked up at a sony style store and its picture was awesome. I only wish the price would drop. Maybe after the Superbowl they will.


----------



## purtman

Make sure if you get an LCD, you get a 120hz refresh rate as opposed to the 60hz. Also, if you like sports, definitely look at the DLP.


----------



## Drew2k

jacag04 said:


> You know I've seen the LG's at the store and they look fantastic, however there's no way I can afford one. Surely there is something out there cheaper that can hang with the LG ...is there? Is contrast ratio very important when shopping a TV?


I wouldn't say "very" important, but it contributes greatly to the overall picture quality. But it really isn't the be-all and end-all when talking about TVs...

If you're going to be playing sound through the TV, you'll also want to compare speaker watts. A TV with 2W per speaker will not sound as good as one with 5W or 10W per speaker.

Really though, like others said, you just need to find a TV with picture that looks good to you. I really recommend you go to a store that won't mind you playing with the TV settings - Best Buy for example - and tweaking the settings on any TV you are interested in to improve the picture or compare TVs. It may be that the picture on a TV in your price range doesn't look so great compared to higher-priced TVs, so try tweaking the settings. If you can improve the picture and like what you see ... that's what matters!

Good luck - do plenty of internet shopping and look at customer reviews as well. I'm sure you'll find something!


----------



## jacag04

deweybroncos said:


> I have been looking at the looking at the Sony Bravia XBR 3-4 models. I saw one hooked up at a sony style store and its picture was awesome. I only wish the price would drop. Maybe after the Superbowl they will.


Have you checked out sonystyle.com? They have refurbished models on there for several hundred dollars off. Do you think those are good deals?


----------



## Drew2k

purtman said:


> Make sure if you get an LCD, you get a 120hz refresh rate as opposed to the 60hz. Also, if you like sports, definitely look at the DLP.


LG calls the 120Hz panels "Trumotion Drive" (see spec sheets I attached earlier), but other manufacturers may have their own names for it.


----------



## jacag04

Drew2k said:


> I wouldn't say "very" important, but it contributes greatly to the overall picture quality. But it really isn't the be-all and end-all when talking about TVs...
> 
> If you're going to be playing sound through the TV, you'll also want to compare speaker watts. A TV with 2W per speaker will not sound as good as one with 5W or 10W per speaker.
> 
> Really though, like others said, you just need to find a TV with picture that looks good to you. I really recommend you go to a store that won't mind you playing with the TV settings - Best Buy for example - and tweaking the settings on any TV you are interested in to improve the picture or compare TVs. It may be that the picture on a TV in your price range doesn't look so great compared to higher-priced TVs, so try tweaking the settings. If you can improve the picture and like what you see ... that's what matters!
> 
> Good luck - do plenty of internet shopping and look at customer reviews as well. I'm sure you'll find something!


Thanks for the good tips. I do plan on using the TV for sound and I would like to have something that has decent sound. All my rooms are small so I probably don't need the top of the line. What do you recommend for the amount of sound wattage? Also, do you have a recommended contrast ratio?


----------



## jacag04

raott said:


> As a couple of others have said, if wall mounting is no issue, I would encourage you to look at DLP/LCOS units. For large sizes, they are by far the best 1080P bang for the buck. However, each technology has its own strength and weaknesses. For me, LCOS was the best overall value/quality combo.
> 
> The Sony A3000 series is the set that I have and has been reviewed very favorably at CNET.
> 
> The brick and mortar store prices are usually negotiable, I mentioned an online ad I saw to the HH Gregg salesman I was speaking to and told him if he could come close to that price, he had a deal. (To me having someone local if there was an issue was worth a couple extra bucks). He came within $100.


You wouldn't happen to know the typical amount of markup on HDTVs would ya? I know that when buying a car I always try get around a 1/3 off of what they're asking but I highly doubt there is that much markup on TVs. Not only do I want a good TV at a good price but I want to stick it to them as much as I can


----------



## Drew2k

jacag04 said:


> Thanks for the good tips. I do plan on using the TV for sound and I would like to have something that has decent sound. All my rooms are small so I probably don't need the top of the line. What do you recommend for the amount of sound wattage? Also, do you have a recommended contrast ratio?


Generlaly, higher the ration the better. A set with 500:1 will not look as good as a set with 1000:1, etc. That being said, my manager bought a Vizio LCD from Costco, and absolutely loves it. I believe that's ony 500 or 1000:1 ...

Since your rooms small, 5W per channel would probably be sufficient. Most TVs now also have simulated surround modes, so that's something else you'll want to play with when you are doing hands-on research.


----------



## Sackchamp56

raott said:


> As a couple of others have said, if wall mounting is no issue, I would encourage you to look at DLP/LCOS units. For large sizes, they are by far the best 1080P bang for the buck. However, each technology has its own strength and weaknesses. For me, LCOS was the best overall value/quality combo.
> 
> The Sony A3000 series is the set that I have and has been reviewed very favorably at CNET.
> 
> The brick and mortar store prices are usually negotiable, I mentioned an online ad I saw to the HH Gregg salesman I was speaking to and told him if he could come close to that price, he had a deal. (To me having someone local if there was an issue was worth a couple extra bucks). He came within $100.


I have to agree with you. LCOS is the way to go. Especially a calibrated set. Everyone that sees mine is blown away.


----------



## Jim5506

It's really too bad that the best picture and the most cost effective HDTV's are no longer made. Last November I opted for a Hitachi 57inch RPCRT. For around $1000 you could have gotten a 55-60 inch 1080i set that's only 24 inches deep and has the best picture.

Another way to go is to buy a used front projection CRT, these guys are monsters but can do 1080P like you'd never believe.


----------



## Drew2k

I've just been reading some news from CES about LG being honored with Innovation Awards for their TVs.... which led me to some news about LG's Spring 2008 line of HD TVs. They're going to introduce an LCD TV with 20,000:1 contrast ratio, to complement a new plasma model with 30,000:1 contrast ratio (with 100,000 bulb life)! They even have models with WiFi and LED! I think I'm going to be putting some serious coin aside to wait for spring ... I smell an upgrade in my future. These things look gorgeous at only 1.7" thick!

Links:

http://www.centredaily.com/business/technology/story/312656.html

http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/...ards-honor-cuttingedge-products_424795_6.html

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/tvs/lg-s...ine-with-120hz-wi+fi-and-new-looks-331486.php


----------



## spartanstew

raott said:


> As a couple of others have said, if wall mounting is no issue, I would encourage you to look at DLP/LCOS units. For large sizes, they are by far the best 1080P bang for the buck. However, each technology has its own strength and weaknesses. For me, LCOS was the best overall value/quality combo.
> 
> The Sony A3000 series is the set that I have and has been reviewed very favorably at CNET.
> 
> The brick and mortar store prices are usually negotiable, I mentioned an online ad I saw to the HH Gregg salesman I was speaking to and told him if he could come close to that price, he had a deal. (To me having someone local if there was an issue was worth a couple extra bucks). He came within $100.


There's a reason most of the major magazines have selected the Sony A3000 series as their TV of the year.

Bang for the buck? The 60" version is a spectacular set and can be found for $1800. It's hard to get a better bang for your buck.


----------



## spartanstew

Drew2k said:


> I've just been reading some news from CES about LG being honored with Innovation Awards for their TVs.... which led me to some news about LG's Spring 2008 line of HD TVs. They're going to introduce an LCD TV with 20,000:1 contrast ratio, to complement a new plasma model with 30,000:1 contrast ratio (with 100,000 bulb life)! They even have models with WiFi and LED! I think I'm going to be putting some serious coin aside to wait for spring ... I smell an upgrade in my future. These things look gorgeous at only 1.7" thick!
> 
> Links:
> 
> http://www.centredaily.com/business/technology/story/312656.html
> 
> http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/...ards-honor-cuttingedge-products_424795_6.html
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/tvs/lg-s...ine-with-120hz-wi+fi-and-new-looks-331486.php


I'm very surprised their new line-up only has 1 TV over 52" (the 60" PG30 Plasma). Doesn't LG already have a 70" Plasma? Wonder why they wouldn't update it or at least have a 65" model.

My options for a 70"+ TV seem to shrink daily.


----------



## bobukcat

machavez00 said:


> Don't over look DLP sets. They are the only sets that are true native 720p/1080p. 1080p is is best for sets that are over 50". For a 46" set like my Samsung, 720p is fine. Some of the newer sets are powered by LED lights rather than a bulb. A 50" Samsung 720p can be bought for around $1K at Costco or Sam's; a 50" 1080p is slightly more. 50" is the border line where you may begin to see the benefit of 1080p. With a 60" set definitely go 1080p. Samsung makes only 1080p sets over 56"


I would second this and add Mitsubishi to the sets to consider, they are all still lamp driven but I've had one that gets a LOT of use for 5 + years and have only had to replace one bulb. If you don't have to be able to hang it on the wall nothing else compares to DLP/LCOS in the bang for the buck department.


----------



## harsh

machavez00 said:


> Don't over look DLP sets. They are the only sets that are true native 720p/1080p.


Not true! Not even close.

DLP in the RP range is made up of a single 960x1080 matrix of mirrors and a color wheel. The mirrors are "wobulated" horizontally to give the appearance of double the pixels. DLP is the one 1080p technology that isn't really 1080p. It is also the one with the most moving parts.

1080p LCos features full 1920x1080 resolution (as do most all 1080p flat panel displays).


----------



## machavez00

harsh said:


> Not true! Not even close.
> 
> DLP in the RP range is made up of a single 960x1080 matrix of mirrors and a color wheel. The mirrors are "wobulated" horizontally to give the appearance of double the pixels. DLP is the one 1080p technology that isn't really 1080p. It is also the one with the most moving parts.
> 
> 1080p LCos features full 1920x1080 resolution (as do most all 1080p flat panel displays).


Learn something new all the time. After some searching around this is what I found
http://www.popsci.com/popsci/bown/2004/homeentertainment/article/0,22221,767810,00.html
The 1080p DMDs are 1080 (960x1080)in vertical resolution, and uses "woblulation" to double the horizontal to achieve 1920x1080. The DMDs for 720p are 1280x720.

In any case, the fixed vertical resolution for "720p" plasma and LCD flat panel/RPTV is 768 to 788, so in those sets there is always scaling being done, even for 720p content.

and as has been gone over ad nauseam, unless you are going BIG, 720p is fine


----------



## Jim5506

Sony G90 CRT projector will easily do 1080p, I think the G70 will also.

My Sony D50 CRT projector easily does 720p.

Shame they are no longer being manufactured.


----------



## Sirshagg

At this point I think a 720p DLP will give you the best bang for the buck.


----------



## machavez00

The new LED powered DLP sets eliminate the color wheel.


----------



## Henry

Sharp Aquos LCD ... no high altitude hum (I live at 8400' ASL), no burn-in issues. Excellent PQ, especially when compared to a Sony Bravia. I bought my 37" a few years ago when LCD prices were much higher. Whatever you decide on, please consider the latest Aquos before taking the plunge. There's much, much more under the hood than meets the eye.


----------



## reds1963

i was pulled in by the DLP's and ended up going with the JVC HDILA
i love this thing , sports look superb i think i paid $1700 for mine 2 yrs ago 
which was a steal at the time ....


----------



## pratttech

Lots of folks seem to be partial to their HDTV manufacturer which is understandable (need to justify at least to ourselves those thousands we spent, lol).

I would recommend that you also check some independent reviews like CNET or other independent sites. 

(Now I'll hype my new set...)

I did go by CNET's reviews and found that the best bang for my buck was a Samsung LN-T4661F. For one it was well reviewed and only beaten by TVs costing hundreds if not thousands more (save the LN-T4665F, but the 61's matte screen was much better against the glare in my three-window, always-bright living room. I may have decided differently if this were going in a constantly darkened home theater). Second factor in my choice was that my parents have a smaller Samsung EDTV at their house and I have been very impressed with its PQ in the two years they've had it.

The remaining factor was that Circuit City had it $900 below MSRP the week after Christmas and they would also take another $300 off for signing up with D* service in store... Only $1260 after tax for a damn fine 46" HDTV (newer models are going 120MHz and LED backlights, but you pay for that cutting edge-- The LN-T4661F is still less than a year old as a model) was the bang I was looking for with my bucks. Mounted it on my living room wall, connected rabbit ears and was watching the Pats in HD that afternoon!


----------



## davemayo

Sackchamp56 said:


> I have to agree with you. LCOS is the way to go. Especially a calibrated set. Everyone that sees mine is blown away.


I love my LCOS set (A2020). I borrowed the settings from the post of a guy with my set over at AVSForum who was professionally calibrated. Once I put those settings in my set, the picture has been outstanding. Can't beat the value. $1800 for 60 inches of HD wonder. And it is not as unwieldy as I thought it was going to be. 20 inches deep. The A3000 is only 18 inches deep.


----------



## jacag04

davemayo said:


> I love my LCOS set (A2020). I borrowed the settings from the post of a guy with my set over at AVSForum who was professionally calibrated. Once I put those settings in my set, the picture has been outstanding. Can't beat the value. $1800 for 60 inches of HD wonder. And it is not as unwieldy as I thought it was going to be. 20 inches deep. The A3000 is only 18 inches deep.


Do all HDTVs require some sort of calibration in order to perform at their best? Wouldn't the factory settings be sufficient? What exactly is involved in calibrating them?


----------



## PTown

jacag04 said:


> Do all HDTVs require some sort of calibration in order to perform at their best? Wouldn't the factory settings be sufficient? What exactly is involved in calibrating them?


Yes. Not if you want it at its best. ISF certified calibrator for best results.


----------



## vanbojp

raott said:


> As a couple of others have said, if wall mounting is no issue, I would encourage you to look at DLP/LCOS units. For large sizes, they are by far the best 1080P bang for the buck. However, each technology has its own strength and weaknesses. For me, LCOS was the best overall value/quality combo.
> 
> The Sony A3000 series is the set that I have and has been reviewed very favorably at CNET.


I also have the Sony Bravia 55" A-series. The color, sharpness and black level are on par, or superior, to most LCDs I have seen. Definitely a step up from DLP technology. 
Regarding 1080i vs. 720p... I do see a difference on OTA. CBS always broadcasts 1080i (out of Milwaukee, WI), vs. Fox's 720p, and the games on Sunday are definitely better looking on CBS.


----------

